# AGLink mit C#



## raCotS (28 Mai 2008)

Hi! 
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen.
Programmiere die AGLink-Funktionen in C#.

Gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Szl und dem Diagnosepuffer?

Arbeite gerade an der ReadSzl() von AGLink, komme da nur noch nicht weiter. Funktion gibt´s wohl unter AGL4 nicht.

Als Anzahl der DiagnosePufferEinträge bekomme ich auch 500 zurück.
Für Diagnosepufferinhalt in Text bekomme ich nur 10 Einträge zurück. Wo kann ich in der SPS, bzw. in Step7 einstellen, damit ich mehr Inhalte in der Form "06:35:39.068  28.05.08  Betriebszustandsübergang von ANLAUF nach RUN" auslesen kann?

Wenn ich falsch gepostet habe, dann bitte ich vielmals um Verzeihung!

Gruß, raCotS


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Mai 2008)

raCotS schrieb:


> Hi!
> Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen.
> Programmiere die AGLink-Funktionen in C#.
> 
> ...


Es gibt einen Zusammenhang zwischen Diagnosepuffereinträge und SZL. Der Diagnosepuffer ist eine spezielle SZL-Anfrage. Einfach im Handbuch Standard- und Systemfunktionen nachsehen.
Die Anzahl der Diagnosepuffereinträge kann in der Hardwarekonfig bei der CPU angegeben werden. Dies kann auf bis zu 3200 erhöht werden (je nach CPU). Sollten aber die Diagnoseeinträge sehr schnell erfolgen, liefern manche CPUs nur die ersten paar Einträge, obwohl mehr parametriert sind.
Ansonsten einfach den aktuellen .net-Wrapper von unserem Support anfragen. Sollte es Schwierigkeiten geben, dem Support kurzes Code-Beispiel mit dem das Problem nachvollziehbar ist zuschicken. Er kümmert sich dann direkt darum.


----------



## raCotS (29 Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Die CPU liefert im Run-Modus lediglich die letzten 10 Einträge und im gestoppten Betriebszustand den gesamten Diagnosepuffer.

Vielen Dank!                                                 *ACK*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Mai 2008)

raCotS schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Die CPU liefert im Run-Modus lediglich die letzten 10 Einträge und im gestoppten Betriebszustand den gesamten Diagnosepuffer.
> 
> Vielen Dank!                                                 *ACK*


Dann vermuet ich, dass der Diagnosepuffer sehr schnell mit Fehlermeldungen gefüllt wird. Dies war bei mir bis jetzt der einzige Grund warum weniger Einträge als parametriert kamen. Am besten zuerst die eigentliche Fehlerursache beheben.


----------

